# RPGs in Northern NJ! (See Below)



## InVinoVeritas (May 29, 2009)

I'm starting a game of Birthright D&D in Northern NJ!

The system will be either D&D 2e or 3.5e (not decided yet).

The campaign will take place along the shores of the Tael Firth (Rjurik Taelshore and Anuirean Northern Marches).

It will combine PBEM with FTF. Ask if you have any questions!


----------



## Conqueror Worm (Jun 1, 2009)

I am definitely interested!  Im a big Birthright fan that lives in Mahwah, NJ.  Feel free to contact me at jcirillo@gmail.com.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Wish I did live in NJ so I could play.

With that, I'll just give my usual mad props to IVV, and say he is an excellent PBP DM. I'm sure that carries over to FTF.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation, Rhun!

I'm indeed still looking. In any case, if there's anyone in Bergen/Passaic/Morris/Essex counties that just wants to be sure that they know who else plays in the area, sign up and we'll make sure we all can meet up for whatever we need.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, so the replies back have only turned up one player, so I'm going to open up the game to a larger group.

If you're a player in the Morris/Essex/Passaic/Bergen County area, and you're in need of a GM, let me know. I run, well, pretty much anything. The only limitation will be time: The game will run on Friday nights only--that's the only time I have available. 

Anyone interested in meeting up?


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Jun 14, 2009)

I live in Cliffside Park NJ and would be interested in a game, nearby.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 1, 2009)

So the first time I tried this, it didn't work; I didn't have everything in place yet. 

I still don't have everything in place, but I AM starting a game, and I will host it Friday evenings at the Gamer's Gambit in Fair Lawn. If anyone is still interested, feel free to let me know.

Thanks!


----------

